# Regular Season Game 42 Thread: Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (25-16)* @ *San Antonio Spurs (30-13)*​*Wednesday, January 24, 8:00 p.m.* / *AT&T Center*​

@​

*ROCKETS*


 



*SPURS*


​

*Chron.com*



> Regrouping for a film session and workout following their third straight loss Saturday night, the Rockets maintained there is no panic. In fact, they are hoping to be like a James Bond martini with a difference — stirred, not shaken.
> 
> "No, we're not shaken at all," said Tracy McGrady. "We're gonna regroup, and we have a difficult task at hand on Wednesday in San Antonio. We'll go out there and see if our work and our focus is back to where it needs to be."
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
v/s








v/s








v/s


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

We will 70% lose this.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

houston will cause an upset!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Houston to cause an upset but TMAC must hit his shots.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Upon receiving praise from the president, Deke will come out playing like the 2nd coming of Yao Ming.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

0-4 after this game but 3-4 after the next 3.


----------



## god_in_23 (Nov 9, 2005)

tough game to Houston.the only chance is the team work and the miracle of Tmac(if he have higher efficiency).seem crazyfan confidence in games after today,so do i!go Rockets!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We will dominate this game, lead it for about 80%, then as the 4th quarter approaches, we will blow our 10 point lead, and drop the game by 5 points. Just like every other game we have lost...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

TMac has to be ON.
Deke has to control the paint.
Bonzi needs to have a big game like he has had in the past against the Spurs.
Rockets fans must hope that Berto is not hitting his shot tonight.

If we do all this then :yay: + :clap2: = :cheers:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

vBookie Rules


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I believe Houston Rockets can win tonight.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

And I believe that Tim Duncan will score only 2 points, grab 1 rebound(by mistake), and get a block. Also, he'll get an extremely serious knee injury which will kill him in the locker room...

Be serious, this game's almost lost. The tiredness is starting to grow...


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Rockets always play the Spurs tough even if there's five Rafer Alston's running around on the floor. It seems to me that all of the games between these teams are either blowouts or down-to-the-last-minute type games. There never seems to be an in between. I wish Yao was playing so the Spurs could better judge how they are playing.

Good luck to the Rockets fans.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Snyder's out



> Kirk Snyder has an upper respiratory infection and did not travel with the Rockets to San Antonio. He is day-to-day.


I don't think he would have played much anyway. Just don't complain if you don't see him.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Win. Book it


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

what up Rock fan? looking for something uplifting tonight from Tmac & the fellas. I haven't been inspired to post lately, but hopefully this game will give me a "pick me up!" 

(The All-star in Vegas is really all I waiting for):biggrin:


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

ronna_meade21 said:


> houston will cause an upset!


i hope so


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Rockets 91
Spurs 86


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This is going to be an ugly ugly game.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

tie game 9:40 left in 1st half


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Hakeem must have done a number on Walton, his hate is unbelieveable...25-24 Spurs


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

37-36 Spurs at the half.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

half time 

rockets 36
spurs 37

Rockets game leaders
*T.McGrady* 13 pts, 4 reb
*D.Mutombo* 6 reb
*R.Alston* 3 asst

Spurs game leaders
*T.Duncan* 12 pts, 4 reb
*F.Elson* 4 reb
*M.Ginobili* 3 asst
*B.barry* 3 asst


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

61-58 Rockets at the end of the 3rd. T-Mac with 25 pts, 6 rebs.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Lead blowers


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

good win


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> Lead blowers


Suck a dick


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:yay: We won and Duncan still had an awesome game for my fantasy team.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Aw ****, I didnt know this was on ESPN tonight!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

T-Mac: 37 pts, 8 reb.
Rafer: 19 pts, 3-6 3FG, 7 ast.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> We will dominate this game, lead it for about 80%, then as the 4th quarter approaches, we will blow our 10 point lead, and drop the game by 5 points. Just like every other game we have lost...


Close.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Man I called it!!!! The 5pt win at least! 

Rockets baby!!! Now let's ride the Blazers on Friday!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Suck a dick


:chill:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Good game despite turning the ball way too much tonight.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

great win, just what we needed! Tmac does it again


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank god for that win. We could have started slipping further back and only contesting for a bottom 8 spot and a chance ot play Phoenix or Dallas first week aargh scary scary thought.

5th is the position we need. Denver or the Jazz.


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

ohhhh mannn T-mac and Rafer won the game for us today i'm happy for the rockets man i was waiting for this win nice to see rafer getting it done


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

T-Mac is everywhere.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

McGrady hitting that long jumper while Bowen fouled him was a pretty awesome moment. And may have saved the game, as it was slipping away until that shot.

Battier is winning me over on the Rudy Gay deal. He's such a useful, heady player.

Great win for the Rockets. Hard to believe that they're right in the thick of things without Yao.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!! I Can't Believe This!!!! Gooooooooo Rockets!!!!!

Tmaaaac Attack!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

ThaShark316 said:


> Rockets 91
> Spurs 86



wow :worthy:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh man I got scared, I thought we were gonna blow our lead when Bruce Bowen came up with that steal but T-mac made up for it. Good game despite our turnovers


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
TMac has to be ON.
Deke has to control the paint.
Bonzi needs to have a big game like he has had in the past against the Spurs.
Rockets fans must hope that Berto is not hitting his shot tonight.
```
3 out of 4 not to bad. Deke didn't quite dominate. He played OK.

All of us haters need to give it up to Rafer. He played well against TP and only had 2 turnovers. Have to admit that I was getting upset at the PF's last night when we were up by seven and they put Duncan on the line for two 3pt plays.

:worthy: TMAC :worthy: TMAC :worthy: TMAC


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

DEAN THE MASTER: I think that last picture was when TMAC feel down on the turnover but, it looks like he is hustling.

After last nights performance, I think I'm going to layoff the trade TMAC talk for a little while.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Have to admit that I was getting upset at the PF's last night when we were up by seven and they put Duncan on the line for two 3pt plays.


I wanted to kill Juwan after those plays.:banned:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

cornholio said:


> I wanted to kill Juwan after those plays.:banned:


In Juwan's defense one of those fouls was imaginary, because he didn't touch Duncan body or hand.

But it was frustrating.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> In Juwan's defense one of those fouls was imaginary, because he didn't touch Duncan body or hand.
> 
> But it was frustrating.


I was watching the gamecast and all I saw was Howard entering the game, making 2 quick fouls and getting benched immediately. :biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> SAN ANTONIO -- Before a pack of silver and black fans could exit the AT&T Center on Wednesday night, a Rockets fan sitting in section 103 couldn't help wondering why everyone was leaving early.
> 
> "Hey guys, where are you going," the man shouted with sarcasm. "*I guess this is our house now.*"


:clap2:


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

San Antonio => PWN3D!!!!


----------

